# Jobseekers Benefit-confused about rates



## Mopsy (13 Jan 2009)

I was put on short time which commenced 1st. December 2008. I am working 2 days a week (ongoing for now) and receiving benefit for the other 3 days (office work, so 5 day working week).

No delay in application and I understand that the first chq which I received was minus 3 days as stipulated. On checking the Citizens information I note that new rates now apply for new applicants in 2009. Presuming I am qualified for the 2008 rates? What is confusing is that I cannot work out what rate I am getting simply because the second chq covered 11th. Dec to 24th. Dec and I got another one today for period 1st.-7th. Jan 2009 for yet another amount! Do they include public holidays etc? Tried ringing local office but number ringing out! Also will the 2008 applicants still get the old rates? Apologies for all the questions but maybe somebody out there will make sense of all of this! Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jan 2009)

The new rates apply to all claimants, irrespective of when the claim was made. SW week is a 6 day Mon-Sat week. If the short-time work involves a three-day week, you may get Jobseeker's Benefit for the other two days, provided you meet the other relevant conditions that apply to Jobseeker's Benefit. In this situation, the social welfare week is five days and you will get two-fifths of the normal amount of Jobseeker's Benefit. If you are not paid for Bank Holiday, you get SW for that day. Your rate should 'settle down' as the Xmas period is confusing with payments in advance, anticipation of days due, etc. All should be clearer this week or next!


----------



## Mopsy (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. On checking the welfare website there are two rates shown, "Weekly payment for existing (2008) claims in 2009" which differ from "Weekly payment for new claims in 2009".

I note that they will settle down after next week, no doubt. In my case, I am working 2 days a week but hopefully, if business picks up, I will get three days. A bit of a nusiance when I have been used to working 5 days a week (I am one of these women who went back into the workforce 5 years ago). I am not the main earner but being back at work was beneficial for me and might I add, the office I worked for!!! It was also a great social outlet....I would prefer to be working! People think because you are on short time that it is "great" and I suppose it is in the short term but there is more to working, in my case, than the few bob a week....the social interaction etc.

Anyway, thanks for the info and hopefully this recession will runs its course and perhaps at the back end of the year, there may be a more hopeful situation for people a lot worse of than me!
















Welfarite said:


> The new rates apply to all claimants, irrespective of when the claim was made. SW week is a 6 day Mon-Sat week. If the short-time work involves a three-day week, you may get Jobseeker's Benefit for the other two days, provided you meet the other relevant conditions that apply to Jobseeker's Benefit. In this situation, the social welfare week is five days and you will get two-fifths of the normal amount of Jobseeker's Benefit. If you are not paid for Bank Holiday, you get SW for that day. Your rate should 'settle down' as the Xmas period is confusing with payments in advance, anticipation of days due, etc. All should be clearer this week or next!


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jan 2009)

Mopsy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. On checking the welfare website there are two rates shown, "Weekly payment for existing (2008) claims in 2009" which differ from "Weekly payment for new claims in 2009".
> 
> I see now what's confusing you. The earnings bands that dictate the rate change for claims made in 2009, not the actual rate of payment. You can take it that the exisiting (2008) rate is yours as your claim was made in 2008.


----------



## eeyore2502 (27 Jan 2009)

Do you mind me asking does this take long to come through, we were all given notice as of next week we will all be on short weeks, so will be making the claim next week.  Can you claim the first day you are not working?  I understand you don't get paid for the first 3 days but can you fill in the forms and get into the system on the first day? and how often do you have to sign on?


----------



## allthedoyles (28 Jan 2009)

eeyore2502 said:


> Do you mind me asking does this take long to come through, we were all given notice as of next week we will all be on short weeks, so will be making the claim next week. Can you claim the first day you are not working? I understand you don't get paid for the first 3 days but can you fill in the forms and get into the system on the first day? and how often do you have to sign on?


 
Sign on 1st day of unemployment . otherwise you will lose out ........as JB is not back-dated


----------



## eeyore2502 (28 Jan 2009)

Thanks, I was thinking that alright.  Have you any idea of how long it takes to get payment and how often you have to sign on?


----------



## gipimann (28 Jan 2009)

You sign on once a month, and decisions on claims are taking several weeks at the moment - it varies from town to town.


----------



## eeyore2502 (28 Jan 2009)

Thanks, Not looking forward to it all!!


----------



## pudds (28 Jan 2009)

You will probably be advised that if you are stuck for money while awaiting for your claim to be processed that you should apply for SWA, Supplementary Welfare Allowance.


----------



## gipimann (29 Jan 2009)

SWA is means-tested, so if a person is working part-time and signing part-time, income will be assessed and there may be no entitlement.


----------

